
The disturbing and under-researched legacy of depleted uranium weapons - Harperdog
https://thebulletin.org/2020/07/war-and-the-environment/#.XxW-DX5AjCk.hackernews
======
JKCalhoun
I had mis-assumed this was about the potential use of "dirty-bombs". Surprised
and saddened to read it is about actual use of depleted uranium and the
poisoning it is causing in impoverished, war-torn places.

